# Parties with your Home Theater



## Bobby Triton (Jan 27, 2010)

So we finished our basement this past year and we put in a theater system. It measures nine feet from corner to corner and we have an Onkyo surround sound system with some polk audio speakers mounted in the walls and the ceiling. Needless to say we like to have parties for our kids down there since we also have a Foosball table and Ping-pong table as well. We use pizza coupons so they can get some pizza (we're sticklers with money haha) and we have 'em invite lots of kids over. The nice thing about having the downstairs theater is my wife and I no longer have to go to our bedroom when our kids have their friends over for a party. We can simply go upstairs to our 61" LCD and watch movies on our other theater. We got the t.v. and surround system for great bargains. Anyways, to get to what I'm trying to say, what are your party ideas when in comes to your home theater?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For us the home theater was built so we did not have to put up with the poor quality and distractions of the big box theaters. There is nothing worse that a guy sitting in the row in front of you texting his friends throughout the entire movie.
Its much more relaxing just staying home.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

My theater is a theater. Not a party room (and kids aren't allowed in it without supervision). We have people over to watch movies in it, but any other activities take place in the game room or the living room or outside on the deck.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

well... how old are the kids  thats pretty crucial when giving party ideas; also, are the kids listening to music more of watching movies? you say you are looking for party ideas 'for' the home theater, could you try to re-word this? from what you ask you sound like you are looking for creative ways to play media... have you considered a HTPC (a computer) with the HDTV as the monitor, and the surround system as the speakers: use a winamp (or foobar2000 plugin with plugin wrapper) and a plugin called MilkDrop for cool visual effects in conjunction with music  

also, whether this is a 'dry' party or not (alcohol involved or not) may affect decisions regarding speaker placement, how you setup the room (especially if there are LOTS of people) and other things like that (like I said, I don't know how old the kids are so I am just throwin that out there): mainly as far as keeping your stuff nice over time


----------



## Bobby Triton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well our oldest is 17, then then we have a 14 year old and an 11 year old. We don't allow alchohol at our house. To many kids getting themselves killed because they are drunk. :nono: When they have kids over its not a crazy party. Haha, they usually invite anywhere from 5-10 kids over. So not too big, not too small.


----------



## Bobby Triton (Jan 27, 2010)

When I say the theather room measures 9 feet from corner to corner, I'm referring to the projector screen. The actual room is much larger. :coocoo:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have get togethers upstairs and if we are going to watch a movie or sports we come down and watch but when that is over the party goes back upstairs. I would hate to have someone have an accident and brake something because they might have had a bit to drink, if you know what I mean.:gulp:


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I hear ya about breaking something (tcarcio), thats why I asked... if people would be drinking around the equipment then one consideration would be to make things a bit more rugged I'd say 

As far as my party ideas (now that I know a bit more about the type of event  ) are like I said before, I would suggest a home theater PC (HTPC), you can use that to play music (maybe games?) and use visualizations on the screen, for atmosphere: I believe the xbox 360 (probably ps3 too) have that sort of functionality also (I have an N64 and a PC for games, thats it  ... not that I am really into games these days)

Depending on how 'dedicated' to the theater idea you are as far as seating goes, you may want to consider a 'semicircular' couch or something that everyone can sit down on and sorta 'look across' to people to talk or something...

Are these ideas helpful for you or were you thinking in a different direction?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

You can have gaming parties, rock concerts, you can have a get-together in there with music in the background. Or another great thing which you named is Movie Night, pop in a new release or an old classic. Just remember the pop-corn. Can't have a good movie without it 

I personally love just having a few friends over and play some games on the big screen. Afterwards, throw in a movie and relax. Nothing better than that


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

I Was lucky that i was able to build my Home Theater from the start so i just extended it and but a bar in the back with bar stools and a fridge built into the wall so I do have parties in my theater and have a rule NOooo food on the theater side  LOL!!! Kids love it and My wife and i love that sleep overs are QUIET now!!!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm still sitting here completely mind-blown at the quality of these speakers I've been getting (went from 2.5 years of Synergy Quintet on a half-busted Goodwill receiver to Reference towers all around on an Onkyo Integra with a Velodyne sub in like the last month or two   ) so I really don't have an answer here haha. There's wires all over the place because I keep inadvertently stopping the in-house wiring to stare and listen some more, I'm sure you guys know the feeling!

It's pretty much a theater/entertainment room I guess though.. It's a main room in the house, but we really only use it for movies and to relax. It's my favorite room now at any rate! Can't wait to see how I abuse the room once my rotary sub is up and running haha


----------



## Cleatus (Feb 27, 2010)

ye- kids love it- plus the screen is made out of coutertop material...so food is ok and its indestructible. the qeuip is in a rack so not too worried about that. besides- what fun is something like this if you are always worrying about something gettign dented/broken...


----------

